# Candy Cart



## johnshep (Feb 10, 2014)

HI There.
I have just joined this site, I have spent weeks trying to find Plans for a Candy cart…this looks just the thing I am looking for …

can you give me some dimensions to work too

anything would be greatfully appreciated

thanks

John


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi John and welcome to LJ,
Which one of these you want to build?
https://www.google.com/search?q=candy+cart+for+sale&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=VNX7UtfdHcLi2AXNwIHQAg&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=585


----------



## johnshep (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi …. I have been asked to make one for a friends wedding … So am looking for ideas, I like the balloonyland one . 
The only challenge will be making wooden wheels , I have never attempted them

Thanks

John


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You may be able to make your wooden wheels using plywood and dressing it up.


----------

